# Aalangeln in norge



## Alijunior™ (5. Juni 2004)

hallo
am 23.07 ist es endlich so weit! wer hat erfahrung mit der Aalangelei in norge und was sollte man beachten? lohnt es sich?? alles sone offnen frgaen ... bidde beantworten
Alex


----------



## Jirko (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln in norge*

hallo alijunior #h

die aalpirsch war schon einigemale thema in unserem AB: schau mal hier, hier und stöbere mal hier ein büschen 

nur soviel alijunior, der aalansitz an norwegens küstenregionen ist mitunter sehr erfolgreich! wünsch dir prächtige schleicher #h

PS: hab´s ganz vergessen zu fragen: süßwasser oder salzwasser? #h


----------



## Alijunior™ (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln in norge*

na da wo es am erfolgreichsten ist!
wir habn alles in der nähe


----------



## Blenni (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln in norge*

Hallo, vor einiger Zeit wurde ein schöner Beitrag unter Reiseberichte übers Aalangeln eingestellt. Das war, glaube ich letztes Jahr im Sommer. Leider kann ich den Beitrag nicht mehr finden. Ich kann mich aber erinnern, das möglichst Miesmuschelbänke vorhanden sein sollen. Wenn ich aber die Suchfunktion mit Miesmuschel und Aal benutze, kommt kein Ergebnis.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Jirko (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln in norge*

hallo blenni #h

meinst du diesen und den bericht vom bömla?  #h


----------



## Alijunior™ (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln in norge*

´Wie ist das mit den Gezeiten?? und es ist nun im Meer oder Fluss erforlgreicher das Aalangeln?


----------



## Blenni (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln in norge*

@Jirko
Ja, genau den meine ich. :m  Wieso habe ich den nicht gefunden habe, weiß ich auch nicht.  
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Jirko (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln in norge*

@blenni - erweiterte suche, suchwort aalangeln und nur das unterforum reiseberichte selektiert und schwuuuups :m

@alljunior - habe, was daß fischen auf aal in norge angelangt, die gezeitenströme völlig unbeachtet gelassen. der ansitz erfolgt meist abends, dann dämmerts und je nach aalaktivität bis 12 bzw. 1 uhr. alleine schon das erlebnis bei untergehender sonne am wasser zu sitzen und die frische meeresluft durch die nasenflügel zu ziehen und bei völliger dunkelheit den nacken nach hinten zu lehnen und den sternenhimmel anzustarren :k ein traumhaftes erlebnis alljunior! #h


----------



## Alijunior™ (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln in norge*

kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen Jirko  werd es auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren


----------

